# Handgun Brass Catcher



## bcremer (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw someone mention a brass catcher from Birchwood Casey in another thread. It attached to your hand with a velcro strap. They do not make it anymore, does anyone know of any others available.

Here is a link to show what the discontinued one looked like: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=112864

Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

How about a cute blonde with a butterfly net?

Sorry...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRASS-CATCHER-f...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Google is your friend. (I wonder how many times I can say that in one day. Bets? :smt033)

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Google is your friend. (I wonder how many times I can say that in one day. Bets? :smt033)


Might as well put it as your signature. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Might as well put it as your signature. :mrgreen:


Good point, thanks.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, come on...
Don't put a brass-catcher bag on your pistol.
You fight as you train. Are you gonna keep the brass-catcher attached to your pistol while you're carrying it in your IWB concealment holster? Get real!
Policing brass can be fun, especially when you rake up brass that wasn't yours in the first place. It helps pay for your range time.

Back when I was competing, when I blew a match I could always look forward to the brass scramble. I may not've gained a trophy, but I'd come away with a large profit in brass.
I even started reloading steel cases. During the scramble, nobody would touch my steel "junk," so I concentrated on scarfing up all the brass I could grab. Then I came back later to pick up my own steel "junk" as well.
Ebeneezer Scrooge had nothing on me!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Never liked those catcher thingies. I don;t mind picking up brass. I'm usually picking more up anyway looking for new brass that others leave. Can't brat the price and it does help keep the range pretty. And those catcher things are just plain fugly:smt082


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have one of those brass catchers and really like it. I picked it up at Sportman's Warehouse and I have seen them at Cabellas in the past.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had one once for my 1911 and it worked fine. You forget its there after a while. I also had to have one for my Ruger Ranch rifle, as those things spit the brass out at lethal velocities and the range required it on them. It's a good way not to be thinking of your brass while you're focusing on the target.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You might check the Natchez Shooters Supplies and the Midway supply catalogs. I would bet that at least one of them has a catcher...

PhilR.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Few years back I saw a local gunnie with one of those things, or something like it. Looked like a pair of panty hose stretched over a coat hanger. 

The brass missed more often than entered the cage. After awhile, he would fire a round and twist his wrist in a effort to catch the empty case.
I, of course, prefer to open the cylinder and drop all my empties into my hand.

Reminds me of a story from a few years back.

Firend of mne was a sales representative for Accurate Powder Company, then in McEwen, Tennessee. He was a very seroius minded sort of fellow, little sense of humour. On this particular day, he was testing some .45 ACP loads, doing his very serious shooting/note taking.

Few bays down from me, a young gent was shooting his M1911, while his girl friend picked up his brass. Now she was hardly dressed for the range, petite, lacey white mini-dress, white leggins and spike heeled shoes.

I caught Harold's attention, and remarked "I was shooting pretty good until she started policing up the brass."

Lost his concentration completely the rest of his session.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use one in my wet work as a Ninja. I cant talk about it though...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I use one in my wet work as a Ninja. I cant talk about it though...


:anim_lol: Out there on the mean streets of one of our retail shopping malls eh?:numbchuckon't forget your vest for the walk to the car. They know your face man...For the love of God Serpentine to your urban assault Ford Escort!! The double super secret librarians with guns of America have your back brother!:smt171:smt071

Gecko45 OUT...teeeennnnnnn....4


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i like this brass catcher lol










easy clean up


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> :... The double super secret librarians with guns of America have your back brother!...


'cause we need to double super secret. 
I wish I could post a sign saying :Shhhhhhh, librarian packing"

Andy, (the double secret's out)


----------

